# Some specific questions about ROTP



## Korhonen (17 Jun 2009)

Hey all.

It's been a while since I last posted. It's been a hard year, My papers were lost twice and my component transfer has been a tough go, but finally after being told I would not be able to do ROTP next year due to administrative difficulties (Not on my part) I received a late acceptance into ROTP just one short week ago. I am accepted to pursue an engineering degree at Dalhousie university (Exactly what I applied for ). My occupation is Aerospace Engineer. 


A bit about myself. I was in cadets for four years, attaining the rank of F/Sgt with 517 RCACS in Greenwood. I was a respected individual with my Glider scholarship and my PPL on my own time, up for my warrant officer's promotion before I joined the reserves in 15 FEB 08. I've trained as an infantryman since then, tanking BMQ, SQ, and DP1(INF) last summer, and have been on several exercises, completing individual, pairs, group, section, and platoon live fire drills. I participated in the BFT (Ruck march, firemans carry, trench dig) and several life fire defensive exercises, weekend winter warfare, CQB, and an amazing experience on EX Southbound Trooper 09 in Virgina where I flew in black hawks, did advanced CQB, and company attacks with blanks. I am currently on tasking with the Halifax International Tattoo as a member of the Race team. I graduate proudly with a 92% average, brought down by my marks in grade 10 (A bit less compared to my standards now, a 97% average with 96 in AP calculus and 98 in Chem 12).

My component transfer is slated in for 31 JULY 09.

I have a short list of questions I'd like to ask, I've looked around but I've seen a few contradicting posts, and I'd appreciate it if only experienced and fully knowledgeable people would reply- no "best guesses" please. (I don't mean to be rude.) I apologise if some of the information that is around is factual, but I'm not sure which posts are which.


[list type=decimal]
[*]What will my pay be like? I will have a year and roughly 1 year and four months of time in the reserves with over 80 days of class B.
[*]What sort of military training can be expected of me throughout the academic year (Not the summer).
[*]Will I have to return a lot of my army gear?
[*]What sort of course or tasking can I expect between 31 JULY 09 to the beginning of university, if any?
[*]I have been told I can skip the first 8 or so weeks of Officer basic training because of my experience in the reserves. Is this true?
 [*]Can I keep my Regimental Cap Brass, (Hard earned) throughout training, or will I have to revert to the cornflake?
[*] When can I expect promotion to 2LT, LT, and Captain?
[*] Am I allowed to have a part time job in university, if so, can I train with the reserves for extra $$?
[*] What level of academic achievement must I strive for to have an opportunity to follow a Master's, or Doctorate, degree in engineering with the military, and is academia the only criteria for this?
 [*]Will my pay start as soon as my component transfer goes though (31 JULY 09) Even if I am not tasked in training or OJT this summer?
[*]What exactly does ROTP pay for? Room and board and tuition and books?


[/list]

Thank you very much for your time and response.

Semper Fidelis!
Private Patrick Todd Andrew Korhonen
West Nova Scotia Regiment
MRHS class of 09


----------



## Drag (17 Jun 2009)

1)  Your specific pay details should be on your CT message I think...
2) No training through the year unless you VOLUNTEER with a local militia unit
3) Probably not but it has been known to happen in the past.. The QM might ask for items that are in short supply
4)  Whatever the BTL coord can find for you (Photocopying and filing comes to mind, just depends where...)
5) You cannot skip what used to be called IAP (first 8 weeks) unless you are PLQ qualified
6) On IAP you will be told to put on a cornflake ( my crse was)
7) 2LT upon graduation from school AND BMOQ completion.  LT- Trade qualified + 1 year as 2LT.  Capt 2 years as LT.
8)  You cannot doubledip.  Any reserve training would be on a VOLUNTEER basis ( yours and units).   You can have a part time job but it must be approved through the CoC and you can be told to quit if grades suffer
9)  The only people I have heard of doing grad school right out of ROTP were from RMC.  They had to win an prestigious international award (read Rhodes Scholars) decline it and have the CF pick up the cost with additional obligatory service...  you can get post grad sponsorhip later on in your career
10) Your pay should start on CT and you will either be going on EWAT or on leave until school starts
11) The CF covers tuition, book and various other costs ( PP&S, calculator, dictionary, mandatory fees).  You will be paid a salary out of which you have to cover you living costs.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jun 2009)

D3 said:
			
		

> 7) 2LT upon graduation from school AND BMOQ completion.  LT- Trade qualified + 1 year as 2LT.  Capt 2 years as LT, or 3 years as a 2LT + Trade Qualified.  Some people get their Capt. promotion after they are trade qualified, skipping the LT rank.


----------



## Drag (18 Jun 2009)

Yes Max but (unles you are a Doctor, lawyer, dentist) you still have to have the 3 years commissioned service and you are backpaid as an LT for 2 years ( I know it happned to a friend).  This only happens if it takes you longer than 3 years to become MOC quilified WITHOUT it being your fault (Failed courses)


----------



## SupersonicMax (18 Jun 2009)

Yes, but you also get a LT backpay for anything more than 1  year as a 2LT, this is what I got anyways.

Max


----------



## Drag (18 Jun 2009)

That is correct


----------

